

OpenStack 2013.2 ("Havana") is released - shad42
http://lists.openstack.org/pipermail/openstack-announce/2013-October/000151.html

======
jpetazzo
Among the tons of new features, Havana has native support for Docker
containers (as a Nova driver). This means at least three big things:

\- when testing OpenStack workloads, you can spin up containers instead of
VMs, and boot environments in seconds (much faster than with VMs, especially
if you don't have a badass machine and must spin up tiny VMs); \- if you're
doing HPC, you can run on OpenStack without being afraid of losing any
performance, since containers have much lower overhead than VMs (the overhead
can be reduced to exactly zero with proper configuration).

Now I can't wait to see Docker containers as a resource in Heat :-)

~~~
turingbook
Docker is eating the world! It seems you just mentioned two big things? :)

